

This 2009 article about Google's UK tax avoidance cannot be found on Google. - hythloday
http://m.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/apr/20/google-uk-tax-avoidance?cat=technology&type=article

======
MaysonL
Flagged for false title. Googling for "google uk tax avoidance" had this
article half-way down the first page.

------
chwahoo
I found through Google right away by searching for the title--first hit.

~~~
hythloday
Thanks for checking. I did exactly the same thing and couldn't see it on the
first page. Then I tried searching for quotes in the article and they only
appeared on what looked like scraped sites.

------
verra
We are entering the era of corporate fascism.

